# Proper fly line?



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a 9’ 8 wt st Croix rod and I’m looking to buy some better fly line for it. I bought the rod reel and line as a combo. Rod seems decent reel is not the best the line is horrible. What brand and type of line should I get. I have been trying to research but I wanted to confirm some opinions from you guys. Thanks in advance. I know I will be needing a new reel as well. I use this for steelhead!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use Airflo Bass Taper which is in my opinion the best bass line out. #2 is SA Mastery Series. Tried a lot of them and the worse one was Rio products being they are too soft as the heat is on in the summer they acts like an old wet noodle. They collects junk and start nicking and it just way over hyped and priced! Cabelas/BPS has a nice budget line out that I was shocked how well it works that I have been being quiet about and after 2 years of hard fishing I highly recommend them. These are called White River Bass Taper and $40! Best bang for the money but not quite as good as Airflo.


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

Excellent this is the info I needed. Thank you!


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

After that last post I feel hesitant to make my post. Last September I bought a 7wt Sage payload (birthday) for throwing large flies. I let the expert pair up a line for my Ross Animas 7wt reel. My only spec was made in the USA. They put a Rio In Touch WF7F, OutBound Short line, I wanted to be able to throw poppers and hoppers and weighted streamers. To throw unweighted streamers they gave me a 10 ft SA Sonar 10 ft 50 Gr leader to attach. I like it alot but what do I know?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

The most important aspects of it all is having the right line to load a given rod plus how your casting mechanic is. This is why we have lines 1wt over rod wt recommendation. Big and bulky flies requires a heavier line unlike dry fly and nympos uses. Hope that helps your understanding because I see a lot of people give up on it after a trial of tribulation in vain. Enjoy fly fishing Just don't give up!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yakphisher said:


> The most important aspects of it all is having the right line to load a given rod plus how your casting mechanic is. This is why we have lines 1wt over rod wt recommendation. Big and bulky flies requires a heavier line unlike dry fly and nympos uses. Hope that helps your understanding because I see a lot of people give up on it after a trial of tribulation in vain. Enjoy fly fishing Just don't give up!


This is true. I didn’t fully understand the casting mechanics of fly fishing (not that I necessarily fully do now) until I tried a heavier line on a rod and really felt it really LOAD for the first time. After that click moment I can cast “properly” weighted lines fine but still prefer a heavier line for big bass flies. Fun though it may be, I will say that this journey has been far more expensive than my spinning gear journey ever was lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Try Cortland 555 or 444 lines. I've been using them for 20 years on steelhead. I've tried some of the other more expensive brands and they have not been as durable to me. They are reasonably priced online. 

I clip off the loop at the end for steelhead. I replace it with 18 inches of Amnesia with a nail knot and knot sense as a sighter. Then tie a loop in Amnesia to change leaders. The Amnesia has a stretch that gives you some forgiveness with these fish, and the green can be seen in the surface water easily.

Rickerd


----------



## bassmaster001 (Feb 5, 2014)

This is all excellent info guys. Thanks this is really educating


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

One important aspect that shouldn't be overlooked when choosing a line is the rod's action. Fast action rods handle being over lined and aggressive tapers better than rods with a more moderate action. I know what works for my rods but that does not necessarily mean it will work for yours


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> This is true. I didn’t fully understand the casting mechanics of fly fishing (not that I necessarily fully do now) until I tried a heavier line on a rod and really felt it really LOAD for the first time. After that click moment I can cast “properly” weighted lines fine but still prefer a heavier line for big bass flies. Fun though it may be, I will say that this journey has been far more expensive than my spinning gear journey ever was lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I tried a heavier line on a rod and really felt it really LOAD for the first time.

for heavy fly or more load on rod,
get shooting head from 300 grain to 600 grain,it will shoot any line light or heavy and big fly and it will cut in the wind with no problem.
i prefer Two Handed rod,easier to cast.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> I tried a heavier line on a rod and really felt it really LOAD for the first time.
> 
> for heavy fly or more load on rod,
> get shooting head from 300 grain to 600 grain,it will shoot any line light or heavy and big fly and it will cut in the wind with no problem.
> i prefer Two Handed rod,easier to cast.


I’ve considered giving a switch rod a try but it will probably be a while as funds have become somewhat more focused with my wife being furloughed from work right now. I will say though that my SA mastery bass bug line catapults a bugger way further on my 6 wt than I ever knew possible lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> I’ve considered giving a switch rod a try but it will probably be a while as funds have become somewhat more focused with my wife being furloughed from work right now. I will say though that my SA mastery bass bug line catapults a bugger way further on my 6 wt than I ever knew possible lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


if you have 9' spining rod,just put on that fly reel and use that as Twoo Handed rod,it work beter then Twoo Handed rod,i am teling you experience not teory.
when you do what i tell you,it look wierd,but when you go cast to field 7 days 1 hour,sadenly you bicome on the teist off the rod.it operate much easiest then any fly rod and cast much easier then fly rod.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

rickerd said:


> Try Cortland 555 or 444 lines. I've been using them for 20 years on steelhead. I've tried some of the other more expensive brands and they have not been as durable to me. They are reasonably priced online.
> 
> I clip off the loop at the end for steelhead. I replace it with 18 inches of Amnesia with a nail knot and knot sense as a sighter. Then tie a loop in Amnesia to change leaders. The Amnesia has a stretch that gives you some forgiveness with these fish, and the green can be seen in the surface water easily.
> 
> Rickerd


The corrland 444 peach is all you need. Though here in Wisconsin, I've been using their spring Creek lines lately. It's green so not as visible to fish in small clear waters. 

Rods can already handle multiple weights. It's a marketing gimmick that any rod is for any single weight. 

a fly rod is but differently than a spinning rod.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Patricio said:


> The corrland 444 peach is all you need. Though here in Wisconsin, I've been using their spring Creek lines lately. It's green so not as visible to fish in small clear waters.
> 
> Rods can already handle multiple weights. It's a marketing gimmick that any rod is for any single weight.
> 
> a fly rod is but differently than a spinning rod.


yes it is.i have few fly rods and Two Handed fly rod.i do not like the but it is to short and i do not like the fly reel close to the botom off rod.i learn how to use Two Handed rod with the reel seat above bouth hands i prefer that that way.
try ,just put fly reel on spining rod and use that,it work perfect beter than fly rod,much easier to operate.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy likes Chuck N Duck.

Ugly stick makes a fly rod too I think. At least they used to. My friend buys them in 9 wt for salmon.
Rickerd


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Happy likes Chuck N Duck.
> 
> Ugly stick makes a fly rod too I think. At least they used to. My friend buys them in 9 wt for salmon.
> Rickerd


Yeah I’d like to see him cast a fly line on a spinning rod with both hands behind the reel. Not doubting it but I’d just like to see it done lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

rickerd said:


> Happy likes Chuck N Duck.
> 
> Ugly stick makes a fly rod too I think. At least they used to. My friend buys them in 9 wt for salmon.
> Rickerd


Yeah I’d like to see him cast a fly line on a spinning rod with both hands behind the reel. Not doubting it but I’d just like to see it done lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow mega post my bad


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kingofamberley said:


> Wow mega post my bad


it is very easy,you have to do that 7 days 1 hour casting in field and you will like that,much easier then using fly rod.
main think you need shooting head for your fly line,300 grain to 600 grain.
you can practise with any spining rod and put fly reel on that.best anything to fish with 9' to 12' spining rod.
you can cast with left hand and right hand,cast few days and after that start casting with oposit hand.
#1 grab line with hand below the reel,
#2 grab line with second hand on the botom rod.
#3 when you bringing line tords you,when the fly is between 20' or 30' from your tip,move the rod back,make roll forvard,the line pick the fly off field or water,move the rod back the line will load and shoot forvard.only one time back and shoot forvard.that is it.
learn roll cast and practise with that.
if you do not have shooting head,you can use for practise nylon roap 1/4" and weigh 400 grain,it will work fine.
i was plening to make Two Handed fly rod,for some reason i put fly reel on spining rod 10'6" noodle rod and i try that.first it look wierd,but i was teling myself i am geting exercise,but after 1 week doing that i like that.i have St.croix 9'6" fly rod 8w,i can not stand that,the fly reel is on botom rod,it is in my way and you have swing rod with one hand like Zoro and it do not fly very far.if i am using shooting head and flyline i do beter with spining rod and beter control.


----------



## Inspector Bob (Mar 9, 2018)

All great information from experienced fly fishing anglers. The one, to me, very important detail is cleaning the line and the guides. SA and other companies sell line cleaner. I use it with a 12ga cotton patch. Strip off 20 yds or so onto the lawn, hold the patch w/ cleaner around the line and retrieve onto the reel, repeat until no more “gunk” shows on the patch. Use more cleaner on each guide, every time you fish. Over lining rods works great in some cases, so does under lining. Keep it clean and slick, single haul, double haul, spey cast, go for it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use liquid Ivory soap and warm water to clean my lines and lil bit of Armour all on a glass lens microfiber cloth. Been doing it for years as its pretty much the same stuff you get from SA without the jacked up cost.


----------



## cz_scotty (May 8, 2020)

bassmaster001 said:


> I have a 9’ 8 wt st Croix rod and I’m looking to buy some better fly line for it. I bought the rod reel and line as a combo. Rod seems decent reel is not the best the line is horrible. What brand and type of line should I get. I have been trying to research but I wanted to confirm some opinions from you guys. Thanks in advance. I know I will be needing a new reel as well. I use this for steelhead!


I personally would buy a the "RIO IN-Touch" Salmon-Steelhead fly line. If you have the choice, put your money into the fly line. Buy the best you can afford. "Cortland" is another top brand.


----------



## cz_scotty (May 8, 2020)

18inchBrown said:


> After that last post I feel hesitant to make my post. Last September I bought a 7wt Sage payload (birthday) for throwing large flies. I let the expert pair up a line for my Ross Animas 7wt reel. My only spec was made in the USA. They put a Rio In Touch WF7F, OutBound Short line, I wanted to be able to throw poppers and hoppers and weighted streamers. To throw unweighted streamers they gave me a 10 ft SA Sonar 10 ft 50 Gr leader to attach. I like it alot but what do I know?


Wonder why "they" recommended the Outbound? That used to be a salt water line. I would have chosen the RIO Pike Musky line for throwing the heavy streamers. Just a thought.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Um Shakespeare really does make fly rods too. This is what my buddy fishes with chuck n duck system.
*Ugly Stik Bigwater Saltwater Fly Fishing Rod - 9ft 10wt*


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Um Shakespeare really does make fly rods too. This is what my buddy fishes with chuck n duck system.
> *Ugly Stik Bigwater Saltwater Fly Fishing Rod - 9ft 10wt*


Heavy and redundant as heck too!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

cz_scotty said:


> Wonder why "they" recommended the Outbound? That used to be a salt water line. I would have chosen the RIO Pike Musky line for throwing the heavy streamers. Just a thought.


Both lines are still cold water lines. When it get warm they casts poorly. Wouldn't use them with a ten foot pole. Airflo!


----------

